# Flourish - Java Fern / Brackish



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

which plants does flourish melt again?

vals and ....

I want to use it on my Java Ferns.

Also anyone use it in brackish before?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Flourish melts riccia sometimes, pelia, and Anacharis (egeria densa) are others i know.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Have heard that it melts the simpler plants like mosses too.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it can melt some of the mosses, i've kept java moss and flame moss fine with 4x the recommended dose


----------

